# My new toy.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

1989 Kawasaki KDX200 I just built and it taint Radio Controlled.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

great bike

Its funny that you have a thumpertak sticker on a 2 stroke lol

Biff, glad you made it back


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Jesus Christ man! that thing is IMMACULATE! you restored it? how did you get all the motor casings and everything so new looking?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Jesus Christ man! that thing is IMMACULATE! you restored it? how did you get all the motor casings and everything so new looking?


Not a restore CV. I bought it one piece at a time and built it up from the ground.

Wire wheel on a die grinder, scotchbrite by hand, steelwool by hand and 6-7 times I polished that motor with Mothers Mag and Aluminum polish, by hand. It took about 30 hours just to do the motor. The whole bike has taken 4 months and about 350 man hours. A bike that old is hard to find parts for and what I couldnt find, I made. I also didnt buy any special tools. I made them also. The only Kawasaki OEM parts I bought were the rear wheel bearing seals and axle spacers.


----------



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

*Wow*

WOW Gary
I am Impressed !!!!!!!!

Makes me drool. I used to ride the big green machine when I was racing motocross. My sponser was "House of Kawasaki" Dumfries Virginia. I love the color on the frame. Very beautiful job.

Where are you riding?

Larry


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Larry. So far the only riding I have done is around the parking and in a small field here at work. Im still, breaking in that Wesico piston. If I ever get a day off I want to get it stickered and ride at Sam Houston national forest. In the mean time I hear of a place in Katy thats pretty close to me.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

don't ride that thing dude.....sell it to a Muesem!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

That look awesome Biff. I assume you know there's a Vintage class? Todd has already bought a KX 500 and a CR250, LOL.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> That look awesome Biff. I assume you know there's a Vintage class? Todd has already bought a KX 500 and a CR250, LOL.


Yea but that thing wont Moto Chris. When I got back into this I figgered I needed a true trail bike for my old arse so I could just tootle around taking in the scenary and stuff. That didnt happen. I guess being a racer means allways being a racer. The motor ROCKS! It's got so much low end torque you cant stall it and the power band is very flat like a 4 Stroke and unlike a 125 or 250 MX motor that has nada down low then explodes when it gets on the pipe. The motor is awsome! 

However... The geometry sucks. The bike is short, top heavy, and just plain heavy at 235 dry. It wants to stand up when you nail it and dont even think about trying a flat track style power slide or a cross up. It's prone to highsiding and very unpredictable handling when ridden aggressively. The KDX was designed for tight East coast type trails which we dont have here and thats why I decided to go ahead and build the "Hybrid". Thats what they call it and they have been doing for over 20 years. Taking possibly the most perfect 2Smoke ever built and dropping it in a KX125 frame. Great geometry and ergos, great suspension with a very fast and predictable motor.

I allready tore the bike down and am now working on shoehorning the KDX 200 motor with FMF and Boyesen power into a 190 pound MX bike. I wonder if they have an over 50 class I can cherry-pick?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

LOL. I think they have Vintage class in the enduros too, but not sure. Man, I miss flat track. Mert Lawwill was my hero when I was a kid. My first bike (I was 5, LOL) was an Allstate 50. Motor blew and you couldn't get parts anymore, so we shoe horned a 180 cc Yamaha thumper into the frame. Put on a solo seat and peanut tank and changed tires and was ready to roll. Called it the Yamastate and it would git it. No place to do it around here anymore though.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> LOL. I think they have Vintage class in the enduros too, but not sure. Man, I miss flat track. Mert Lawwill was my hero when I was a kid. My first bike (I was 5, LOL) was an Allstate 50. Motor blew and you couldn't get parts anymore, so we shoe horned a 180 cc Yamaha thumper into the frame. Put on a solo seat and peanut tank and changed tires and was ready to roll. Called it the Yamastate and it would git it. No place to do it around here anymore though.


Ahhh! The old days! My first bike was in 68 and it also came from Sears. 2 1/2 thumping horsepower mini bike.

Speaking of Mert, they just came out with a new "On any Sunday" directors special edition DVD. I bought it becuase it was supposed to have some extra footage and I hoped I made that cut. In the beginning of the movie they show mini bikes racing at Saddleback Park and I was filmed, just didnt make it into the movie.  But Mert is my flat track hero and all around old school bike rider would be Malcom Smith. And Steve McQueen.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*heh heh*

My brother Biff, Always the MANIAC!!!! Love it!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bigmax said:


> My brother Biff, Always the MANIAC!!!! Love it!


This weeks new toy bro!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*HUMMM????*

Don't know much about all that but noticed that that thing has no springs or shocks anywhere. I'm all about comfort. >80)


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

ouch, even the seat looks like a rough ride....i bet that beesh is lighter than heck...nice looking bike for sure...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

insaneracin2003 said:


> ouch, even the seat looks like a rough ride....i bet that beesh is lighter than heck...nice looking bike for sure...


And fast!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Nice rigid bike Biff, but it has all those sissy gears. Two Words. SINGLE SPEED! Ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Nice rigid bike Biff, but it has all those sissy gears. Two Words. SINGLE SPEED! Ha ha ha ha ha.


Seriously think about that bro! Make it my Hershy Park bike and build another for the anthills.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

insaneracin2003 said:


> ouch, even the seat looks like a rough ride....i bet that beesh is lighter than heck...nice looking bike for sure...


It's a Led Sled Jerry. It's pretty heavy at 25 lbs. It was a cheap build


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Gary said:


> Seriously think about that bro! Make it my Hershy Park bike and build another for the anthills.


Negatory. it looks like it has vertical droputs, which is no bueno for a single speed. You can use a chain tensioner but it will never be as good as having horizontal dropouts. Click on the link to see what you want. Seriously considering turning my 2007 into a MTB (it has cable guides, F&R brakes, front geometry will take a shock, and will take a 9 speed cassette, etc.) and picking up a 2008 'cause it's so dang cool looking. But it's all BMX, no rear brake, no cable guides, geometry is different and so's the hub. Started riding again a couple weeks ago. Hand gets tingly but no real pain, just kinda tickly on impacts. Gonna try some dirt in a couple more weeks, still working on control 'cause I have one less finger on the brake hoods, LOL.

http://www.sebikes.com/2008/bike-detail.asp?id=49


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

maybe consider swapping brake cables so your right hand is the front. May give you more control over modulation.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

It's not braking that's the problem, it's just working the bike, don't use the front brake much anyway. Most of the cornering etc. is done through leaning, not steering. So you have a real light touch on the bars. On road I ride with just my index fingers curled around the brake hoods, offroad with just my thumbs on the bars and 3 (or used to be 3) fingers resting on top of the levers. Just have to get used to the feeling of that 3rd finger not being there and helping keep the front end put. Itching to ride some single track, probably try it in a few weeks.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Negatory. it looks like it has vertical droputs, which is no bueno for a single speed. You can use a chain tensioner but it will never be as good as having horizontal dropouts. Click on the link to see what you want. Seriously considering turning my 2007 into a MTB (it has cable guides, F&R brakes, front geometry will take a shock, and will take a 9 speed cassette, etc.) and picking up a 2008 'cause it's so dang cool looking. But it's all BMX, no rear brake, no cable guides, geometry is different and so's the hub. Started riding again a couple weeks ago. Hand gets tingly but no real pain, just kinda tickly on impacts. Gonna try some dirt in a couple more weeks, still working on control 'cause I have one less finger on the brake hoods, LOL.
> 
> http://www.sebikes.com/2008/bike-detail.asp?id=49


It does have vertical dropouts and yes it will work as long as I use a tensioner. I checked with the experts on the MTBR forum and one guy used the exact same frame as I have.

I changed my mind though. I really dont have the room for two bikes so what I am going to do now is shop around for a suspension fork and some better wheels and make the KHS my main bike. Most of my riding is street stuff but I can't stay away from the Anthills. I don't many people that can ride the Anthills on a SSer fully rigid at 50 years old. At least I can't! LOL

I checked out the bike you posted and allthough I like the looks, it's more of a BMX/Park bike and not a true XC bike. FLAME ON!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> It's not braking that's the problem, it's just working the bike, don't use the front brake much anyway. Most of the cornering etc. is done through leaning, not steering. So you have a real light touch on the bars. On road I ride with just my index fingers curled around the brake hoods, offroad with just my thumbs on the bars and 3 (or used to be 3) fingers resting on top of the levers. Just have to get used to the feeling of that 3rd finger not being there and helping keep the front end put. Itching to ride some single track, probably try it in a few weeks.


If you ride the Anthills you WILL need the front brake, but I agree 100% when you say it takes a light touch on the bars. I had a saying when I raced MX. Pinky's up!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

dad when are we gonna get your bike fixed up? i wanna ride!!!


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

cool!


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

darn trycicle motor is nagging me to get my mtb out of mothballs! Anyone here have a way to rate a coil spring? I'm not in the mood to calculate all the data, i just want to know initial rate and rate at coil bind.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Gary said:


> If you ride the Anthills you WILL need the front brake, but I agree 100% when you say it takes a light touch on the bars. I had a saying when I raced MX. Pinky's up!


LOL. You know what I'm dealing with, but it's getting better. Just a little re-learning. Yeah, the 2008 OM Flyer is all BMX, that's why if I get one I'll swap the 2007 to MTB. Started riding the Anthills in about 1994, but haven't been there in awhile. Now that everything is healthy again I hope to be out there again in a few months, soon as I get my legs back under me. Nik, get a job and buy your OWN bike. Ha ha ha ha ha. JK Nik.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> LOL. You know what I'm dealing with, but it's getting better. Just a little re-learning. Yeah, the 2008 OM Flyer is all BMX, that's why if I get one I'll swap the 2007 to MTB. Started riding the Anthills in about 1994, but haven't been there in awhile. Now that everything is healthy again I hope to be out there again in a few months, soon as I get my legs back under me. Nik, get a job and buy your OWN bike. Ha ha ha ha ha. JK Nik.


Thats about when I started riding the Antills. Whenever it was when the Trek Y5 came out. I just rode 14 miles out there this morning and the uppers are still the same but the lowers have changed alot. All that rain we had has washed out alot of soil exposing alot of roots and other gnarleys. Much more technical than it used to be.

I need a different fork. That one I have now is designed for a rigid frame and not for a frame that was designed for a longer suspension fork. The front end is sitting 80mm lower than it should be and Im banging the peddles alot.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I took these this morning and you can see how the uppers havent changed but check out the lowers. Thats why I use BMX peddles and not clipless. lol


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey, I know that bridge, LOL! That's pretty washed out.


----------



## dirtracer1 (Sep 17, 2005)

Gary....you have waaaay too many hobbies.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

dirtracer1 said:


> Gary....you have waaaay too many hobbies.


Hey, what up bro?


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Gary said:


> It's a Led Sled Jerry. It's pretty heavy at 25 lbs. It was a cheap build


thats was paul that you were replying to. its ok though, cause well. we're almost twins.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

jerry23 said:


> thats was paul that you were replying to. its ok though, cause well. we're almost twins.


Sorry Paul. :slimer:


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Who's this Jerry guy?


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

just some dork who thinks he can race cars. watch out though. theyre everywhere..


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

O I C. I thought maybe it was the Jerry guy who USED to race cars. Ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

hey, watch out. there will be a reunion tour......


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Didnt he used to be a lube dealer?


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

nik77356 said:


> Didnt he used to be a lube dealer?


 thought nik got banned? for hijacking threads....


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

OH CARP! Here it goes again! Nik & Jerry..............


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

hey! i got my 1,000 posts.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

JRJ,
Dust your carp off, let's race 4wd at the 50/50 at Mike's this weekend.

Sorry for the threadjack Biff. Just trying to wake a sleeping bear from his slumber, LOL.


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

nik77356 said:


> hey! i got my 1,000 posts.


And still no significant content:spineyes:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I never did get around to building the hybrid. I just posted the motor on CL along with the rest of the bike minus swingarm, pipe and chain guide in case anybody here wants it.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

jerry23 said:


> thought nik got banned? for hijacking threads....


 Is this guys still alive??????


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

BIfff, do you have enough parts left to make a complete bike? Those KDX200s rocked.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> BIfff, do you have enough parts left to make a complete bike? Those KDX200s rocked.


Missing the swingarm, the pipe and a chain guide. A guy is supposed to be here at 9:00 to pick it up. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

He hasnt shown up yet Ron. I have everything in the back of my truck and Ill make ya a heck of a deal!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Never mind. lol. The guy took one look at it and whipped out the wallet!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

DOH It sure was pretty when you had it all together. That's the only 2-stroke that I would consider buying.


----------

